# New 6500 C3CT Mag



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This came yesterday from the UK. I like it alot because it's a new color scheme. There was some speculation of it being a reel someone put together from parts. It's not, it is listed on the UK Abu Garcia site. Only difference is the pic on the site shows it with a chrome power handle.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

$ ?

Id like to get one


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey AD, what is the difference between this one and the C3CT HiSpeed(red) other than no clicker? Where can I find one?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What's the diff between this and the 6500 C3CT Mag with the chrome frame and handle? Bishop's in Yorktown has the C3CT Mag in stock right now, just doesn't have the green frame or handle.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This one is suppose to have the brass sidecovers like the chrome rocket. Other than that it's an 08/09 model Mag Elite....I am going to take it apart when I get home and see. I can tell you that even getting it from the UK it is cheaper than the Abu mag reels bought here. Total price in USD was $155 shipped. I got it through a friend over there. I was suppose to get 3 but could only get my hands on 1.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks look forward to hearing the outcome!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Happy to report. I took the reel apart and guess what? The side covers are the heavy brass like the Chrome Rocket. I think they have a winner here, only thing is there hard to get right now.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Sharp looking reel. Ya know what, my friend, when Abu makes these fancy reels it almost makes one not want to use 'em and scratch 'em up. lol
Gimme an old ugly beat up one, to fish.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Jimmy, your right. I won't be using this one, it's just too nice...So another one hits the case.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

AirDown:

I've seen many pics of reels you are putting in your case. You got a pic of the full entourage? I'd love to see it.

And that is one sweet looking reel.

Evan


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

To be honest, we moved not long ago and right now they are in the boxes on my desk. Wanting a new display case with a mirror back in it.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

My question is which is the best throwing reel, a Blue Yonder or a 6500CTC3,, both being of the new style of course. Been thinking of the times fishn on the pier and that school of bait that your sure some ol big drummie is under is just a bit more out there than my standered reel will get to.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Shooter said:


> My question is which is the best throwing reel, a *Blue Yonder or a 6500CTC3*,, both being of the new style of course.


Same reel really...Of the new stuff I like the Red 6500 C3CT Mag...


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

That is my new favorite too.

Thanks AD, now I gotta have one. 

Evan


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

For surf fishing there's nothing wrong with a 6500 CT. It will catch big fish...The pic does not do this biter justice..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AirDown said:


> Same reel really...Of the new stuff I like the Red 6500 C3CT Mag...


That's not the High Speed version is it? Mine has a silver spool and handle. Does that one have a clicker?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

basstardo said:


> That's not the High Speed version is it? Mine has a silver spool and handle. Does that one have a clicker?


he changed the spool to a pitted gold and added a gold power handle.
that is the hi speed version mag.

and shooter.. 6500 c3ct = blue yonder, chromes, mags, etc etc.
just means it is ultra cast design with IAR and a CT frame.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> AirDown:
> 
> I've seen many pics of reels you are putting in your case. You got a pic of the full entourage? I'd love to see it.
> 
> ...


sounds like a fun new thread idea, "post pics of your stuff!" thatd make cabin fever even worse. ha. but id still love to see airdowns collection.

that gold/red reel is sharp, wouldnt you love to get those in a McD's happy meal.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

AirDown said:


> Same reel really...Of the new stuff I like the Red 6500 C3CT Mag...


Ho!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

lol.. my florida mag elite.. has a clicker. 
i bet none of yours does. xD


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

This is my 6500 c3ct, no mag. Bearing in the side plates.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

basstardo said:


> What's the diff between this and the 6500 C3CT Mag with the chrome frame and handle? Bishop's in Yorktown has the C3CT Mag in stock right now, just doesn't have the green frame or handle.





AirDown said:


> This one is suppose to have the brass sidecovers like the chrome rocket. Other than that it's an 08/09 model Mag Elite.


The new model Mag Elite also has chrome plated brass sideplates. See photo below. The power handle is not standard on this version of the Mag Elite as was the case with it's predecessor, the original green Mag Elite. The new grey/orange Premium Mag Elite and red Hi-Speed Mag Elite have the normal anodized aluminium sideplates.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks snowy, thats good to know. These with the brass side covers are a tad better reel I think. That answers the question as to the higher price of the new reels..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jimmy z said:


> This is my 6500 c3ct, no mag. Bearing in the side plates.


Jimmy have you ever tried to press out the bushings in the side covers??


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

AirDown said:


> Jimmy have you ever tried to press out the bushings in the side covers??


Jimmy is talking about the drive gear bearing replacing the bushing in the older style reels with the spool on a spindle, not the newer Ultracast spool. By pressing out I assume you are referring to the anti-reverse bearing pressed into the side plate. They are not very hard to remove, just be careful that you do not distort the sideplate while applying pressure. I have a shop press that I sometimes use but you can get by by using a nut and bolt with some washers and a socket. Place a washer or 2 that is just big enough to slip into the shaft of the sideplate and that will fit on the anti-reverse bearing. On the inside of the cover place a socket that will allow the anti-reverse bearing to fit inside it and place a washer or two on the outside of the socket. Run a bolt through the washers, anti-reverse bearing, socket and washers. Put on the correct size nut and tighten the nut. The bearing will be forced out into the socket as you tighten the bolt/nut. You can reverse the procedure without the socket and using larger washers on the outside of the sideplate shaft to press the new anti-reverse bearing back in place. Hope you can understand this without any pics, and hope it helps.

John


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jlentz said:


> Jimmy is talking about the drive gear bearing replacing the bushing in the older style reels with the spool on a spindle, not the newer Ultracast spool. By pressing out I assume you are referring to the anti-reverse bearing pressed into the side plate. They are not very hard to remove, just be careful that you do not distort the sideplate while applying pressure. I have a shop press that I sometimes use but you can get by by using a nut and bolt with some washers and a socket. Place a washer or 2 that is just big enough to slip into the shaft of the sideplate and that will fit on the anti-reverse bearing. On the inside of the cover place a socket that will allow the anti-reverse bearing to fit inside it and place a washer or two on the outside of the socket. Run a bolt through the washers, anti-reverse bearing, socket and washers. Put on the correct size nut and tighten the nut. The bearing will be forced out into the socket as you tighten the bolt/nut. You can reverse the procedure without the socket and using larger washers on the outside of the sideplate shaft to press the new anti-reverse bearing back in place. Hope you can understand this without any pics, and hope it helps.
> 
> John


No, I'm asking about the bushings under the spool caps. Early reels before ultracast the bearings were under the caps like the 7500CT reels.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

AirDown said:


> Thanks snowy, thats good to know. These with the brass side covers are a tad better reel I think. That answers the question as to the higher price of the new reels..


I agree AD. The heavier brass sideplates give the reel a more solid feel. My mate bought a 6500 CS version of the new Mag Eite a few months ago. It's a really nice reel - I spooled it for him and was surprised to see how evenly the line spooled on the new V spool. I won't be getting one myself though as I've upgraded to carbon drags on my green Mag Elites and fitted the old style power handles and will be sticking with them.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

AirDown said:


> No, I'm asking about the bushings under the spool caps. Early reels before ultracast the bearings were under the caps like the 7500CT reels.


I assume you are referring to the brass bushings that are sometimes held in by retaining clips. I am guessing you want to replace them with 3x10x4 bearings. I would like to see a photo or have the exact model number reel you are working on. The bushings usually have a spot where it has been pinched forming a small raised section on the outer perimeter of the bushing. This raised section fits into a groove on the side plate. This raised area acts like a key on a flywheel holding the bushing stationary in the side plate while the spool shaft is able to spin. Sometimes the bushing, if it has not been cared for properly, can get rotated and stuck in the side plate. Your best bet is a shop press or something along the lines of what I mentioned in the earlier post but re-sized according to the bushing.

John


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

The reel I pictured has 3x10x4 Abec 5 bearings in the side plates. The spool rides like a 7500c3ct spool does. I have in the past removed the bushings in the red 6000's, and the bearings in the black 6000's. If one wants to replace the bushings, in the older red 6000's with bearings, there is no bearing equivalent or bearing inside hole diameter match that will fit. 
I worked on this issue with Jerry Foran a couple of years ago, for a few of the older red 6000's, and the solution Jerry gave me was to mill down the spool spindle to accommodate bearings. The 3x10x4 size. 
Jerry built this reel for me, and it's super smooth.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

jimmy z said:


> The reel I pictured has 3x10x4 Abec 5 bearings in the side plates. The spool rides like a 7500c3ct spool does. I have in the past removed the bushings in the red 6000's, and the bearings in the black 6000's. If one wants to replace the bushings, in the older red 6000's with bearings, there is no bearing equivalent or bearing inside hole diameter match that will fit.
> I worked on this issue with Jerry Foran a couple of years ago, for a few of the older red 6000's, and the solution Jerry gave me was to mill down the spool spindle to accommodate bearings. The 3x10x4 size.
> Jerry built this reel for me, and it's super smooth.


Jimmy,

That is correct about the older Abu 6000 red reels. I had one that the sideplate said no.6000, and the inside of the bearing would not accept the spool shaft, and because of the different pinion gear I could not swap it with another 6000 spool. I could have possible swapped spools and gears (I did not try that) but instead I milled the shaft to accept the bearings as you mentioned. The bushings are not such a bad thing, I find they work very well and actually can exceed bearing in certain situations. I have another one of the older red no.6000 that I kept the bushings in and replaced the frame with a CT style. The brake blocks were removed, an adjustable mag brake and heavily greased carbontex drag washers were installed. This is a great reel for fishing in situations where the reel may get submerged. Unlike centrifigal brakes, the mag brake still works when wet. The bushings will not get damaged from the water and sand as bad as bearings, but do require frequent oiling. All in all it is a pretty durable reel.

John


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

I've had some of those 6000 reds, where I had the bushings polished shiny. One could never tell that those 6000 reds had bushings. They were super smooth casters. And ya couldn't blow 'em up. That's one more thing I likes about those older 6000's, whether red or black. Ya couldn't blow 'em up.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

jimmy z said:


> I've had some of those 6000 reds, where I had the bushings polished shiny. One could never tell that those 6000 reds had bushings. They were super smooth casters. And ya couldn't blow 'em up. That's one more thing I likes about those older 6000's, whether red or black. Ya couldn't blow 'em up.


I polish all my contact surfaces in my tuned reels and you are absolutely right about the bushings running well. I have had people, myself included, not be able to tell which reel had bushings and which had bearings without looking. You are also correct about them being hard to blow up. I have the adjustable mag on the one reel I mentioned earlier and I rarely use it, only when I am casting a big bait into a strong head wind. Once you throw a well tuned Abu with the bearings/bushings in the end cap, you appreciate the quality build of the older reels. They are super smooth and have a very solid feel to them. I enjoy buying, building, customizing, and tuning those old Abus but I would like to get one from Jerry, I understand his quality is second to none. 

John


----------

